# You know what the hell i hate?



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I HATE new boxers, even after like 4-5 washes, they still leave lint on my balls.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Try washing them a couple of times before wearing them..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

try shaving your balls


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> try shaving your balls


 And i thought we try to imitate the jungles of the Amazon as much as we can in the tank.. not in your boxers!!









JK


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

you know what else is good. GETTING PICTURES OF THIS 500g TANK !!







should solve the problem right up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

diggleberrys oh wait thats on the other side...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hahahahaha you hate new boxers - wear panties


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i said i washed them 4-5 times before i wear them. It still dose it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

get second hand ones


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Bummer. I'm sorry to hear that

Oh, if only all of my problems were that simple


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate how new boxers always feel stiff.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hate how new boxers always feel stiff.


 thats why i go comando









nick.............


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

free-ball it








new boxers do suck


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> get second hand ones


innes said he'll send you some staid ones....


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hate how new boxers always feel stiff.


 you gotta get fruit of the loom's extra soft! thems the stuff!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> get second hand ones


 Yeah, Salvation Army or GoodWill might have the different varieties.. you might want to give 'em a call.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow, guys giving guys advice on what brand to get for underwear....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Bobme. Why dont you have your girlfriend wear the boxers for awhile as shorts until they get "broken in" then buy her new ones, and you wear the used ones...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cuz shes to picky.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> And i thought we try to imitate the jungles of the Amazon as much as we can in the tank.. not in your boxers!!


 haha holy crap, this is too funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Bobme. Why dont you have your girlfriend wear the boxers for awhile as shorts until they get "broken in"


 Thats actually a good idea, to an extent. Once she starts realizing shes getting lint all over herself...I dont think the plan will last any much longer..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

She wount wear boxers, as shorts or underwear.

Women .. id never get to understand them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> Women .. id never get to understand them


 You, me and 300 million of us males out there in the world. YOur not alone BOBme!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

women are strange strange things..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Women .. id never get to understand them
> ...


 We're difficult to understand?!? HA! How do you think we feel about your guys??


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Bobme. Why dont you have your girlfriend wear the boxers for awhile as shorts until they get "broken in"
> ...


 Actually, I thought she'd wear her own panties underneath, so she cant complain about the boxer lint...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Women .. id never get to understand them
> ...


 WORD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Theyre not that hard to figure out. You just got to expect the unexpected and all while doing so think the opposite.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW, this ios just the thread I dream of reading every night before I go to sleep









...solution, go comando :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Why are you going to bed soo early?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I think he was being sarcastic. Re-read what he said when you're not blonde... "This is just the thread I dream of reading right before going to bed..."


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I think he was being sarcastic. Re-read what he said when you're not blonde... "This is just the thread I dream of reading right before going to bed..."


 haha


----------

